# Anybody know the limits or regs on crackheads?



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

I was just wondering. I baited it with our last speckled lortab. I went with mono but may switch to cable if one chews through the leader. I'll probably use the bat on one if needed and I'll definitely keep the gaff nearby.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Haha


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Thinking cable is going to be the way to go but then again the bastard might just steal the hook to.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

No size or limit open season all year ! Save your tab and use a gold Aberdeen hook, goes right to the mouth, better yet set a trout line and a couple of jug lines, there like hogs no matter what you do you'll never get rid of them.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Loose the hook an just go with pain med and a note saying enjoy an have a nice day. They wont touch it or anything else thinking you have poisoned what there out to get.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You want a copper wire leader!! They can't resist copper, The bigger the better.

I wouldn't worry much about em chewing through it. Most of them loose there teeth after the first couple years anyhow.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

See what I mean??


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> You want a copper wire leader!! They can't resist copper, The bigger the better.
> 
> I wouldn't worry much about em chewing through it. Most of them loose there teeth after the first couple years anyhow.


tape a old Cell Phone on there also.. bigger bait -- Bigger Head !!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You gotta gut'm and let him bleed out during the night hanging by their toe's.
Tastes good grilled and dipped in ranch dressing. 
Perfect match with keystone light beer on ice.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

They must not be worth keeping, the cops do a lot of catch and release?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That set-up looks fine. Careful tho, you better have a top notch drag system on your reel. Crackheads are fast as hell! Wouldn't hurt to sprinkle a little grape kool-aid powder on the 'tab.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

If you want to chum the area pour a big icehouse around, the can could be put on a large hook afterwards but you will foul hook them in the hand


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

One of the stinkiest catches you could possibly land. Don't want one in my boat. I will however, pull one along side and cut it to let it bleed out for shark bait.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

fishn4real said:


> cut it to let it bleed out for shark bait.


I've actually heard about those attorney's that specialize in those hard cases.............


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I've seen Chad bow up on a crackhead before. You can tell if they are wearing flip flops or not by watching his hands, flip flops he doesn't pour on the drag but on the sneakered critters he pushes that drag forward and tries to get them turned before the end of the isle. If he don't they always make a mess of the end of the isle display shelving and goods. Yes, circle hooks work on crackheads as advertised, always set in the corner of the mouth.


----------

